# DIY Lighting Using PVC Pipe



## rashfmnb (Jan 11, 2010)

Requirements

PVC pipe 4" Diameter
Paint As Per Needs
Two Fans Use In Computer Casings
Wire
Lights
Electronic or electromagnetic gear

First Take the 4"(inch) Diameter Pipe According to the length of ur Aquarium in my case it's 35"(inch)










Then cut it in Two Half Pieces










After Cutting install the light electronic gear or electromagnetic gear










Light Philips Pl-l 36w










Paint The Upper Part










And Fix Fans For Cooling









Here is the end result










Ur Suggestion are always Welcome
What do u guys Suggest/think ?


----------



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats pretty cool


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

that's cool! what did you use to make the shiny interior? chrome paint or foil?


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

it looks like tin


----------



## rashfmnb (Jan 11, 2010)

J-P said:


> that's cool! what did you use to make the shiny interior? chrome paint or foil?


it's aluminium foil


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ohhhh so smooth and shiny! Well done!


----------



## Hybridtheoryd16 (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice


----------

